# NJ - 3yr old Male, GSD needs new home



## khoxy

Hi everyone, I have a 3 year old German Shepherd. He is about 95lbs, very people friendly, and friendly with any size female dogs or small submissive males. My German Shepherds name is Diesel and I absolutely love him. I am in absolutely no rush to find him a home, however if the right one comes along that is a good match between the family/owner and him, it would be best for him.

Now, before anyone jumps down my throat... I am rehoming him due to my father's mental and physical illness.(Dementia) I have smaller dogs here which are not of concern, however my father recently took his 2nd bad fall and is very unstable walking around as of these past couple weeks. I'm terrified of Diesel bumping into him and knocking him over. (He's a very large boy). I just spent about 1,200 to make a temporary indoor/outdoor kennel for him, but that's not the life he deserves nor I want to give him. I refuse to post him on CL, I will not dump him at a shelter or pound.. he is my family but unfortunately I have to put my father first, I am his caretaker. 

A little more about Diesel:
I have a binder full of all his vet invoices and medical records. He is NEUTERED. He has always been on heart worm preventatives, flea and tick preventatives, and up to date with his vaccines. He is very healthy & is on a grain free diet. He loves all people but will for one reason or another obsess over guys. (He has absolutely no problem with women, he just gets extra excited) He's not a jumper & calms down very quickly. He's active & a great outdoors buddy, however if you are just hanging around the house and you give him a pillow, he will not move from that spot. He is good off leash & has a great recall. This is the only place I will be asking if anyone is interested. I want him to go to someone with German Shepherd experience. I am located in NJ. Please no rescues. He does not need a rescue, just a home where someone else will be able to give him the life I no longer can due to unforeseen complications.


















_ *** Image removed by ADMIN due to size *** _


----------



## gsdraven

He's very handsome. Depending on your location in NJ, you can contact Garden State German Shepherd Rescue or German Shepherd Rescue of SE PA and they would likely courtesy post him for you. They don't take in owner surrenders but having him listed on their Petfinder/Website will give him more visibility to people looking for GSDs specifically and it would still be up to you to screen and decided on the right adopter. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## ksotto333

I am so sorry to hear of your Dad's condition, it's a heartbreaking situation all the way around. I just wanted to say how beautiful your dog is, take care...


----------



## Neko

Omg what a stunning dog!


----------



## Abbey'sMom

Hi, What does it mean that he obsesses over guys?...how is he with children, he is absolutely gorgeous by the way....

Where in NJ are you?


----------



## Jax08

He looks like a very well bred dog. Have you contacted his breeder to help you assist in finding him a new home?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

He is a gorgeous boy. I am so sorry for your father's illness and that you need to give up Diesel. Praying he finds the perfect home. It takes a lot of love to do what you are doing.


----------



## khoxy

Abbey'sMom said:


> Hi, What does it mean that he obsesses over guys?...how is he with children, he is absolutely gorgeous by the way....
> 
> Where in NJ are you?


By obsessing over guys, I simply mean you can see the excitement difference when daddy walks through the door as opposed to mommy:smirk: He is also crate trained & house broken (Forgot to mention that in my post) I am in Central NJ. Ocean county. He is good with all people, any age.


----------



## khoxy

Jax08 said:


> He looks like a very well bred dog. Have you contacted his breeder to help you assist in finding him a new home?


I actually do not have paperwork/registration on him and I got him from a breeder who had to move back out of the country for one reason or another. I tried getting in touch with her but I no longer have her information. (I researched for hours on the internet trying to find any trace of her) Diesel's parents were imported & the breeder showed her dog's a lot in AKC conformation, but due to the breeder having to make the sudden move from the US back to Europe, she was trying to place the litter quickly & did not have the documentations prepared, thus I do not recall her full name or have her current information.


----------



## khoxy

More photo's:

http://i42.tinypic.com/a5krb7.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/e7z21v.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/9hqp2q.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/24gls9k.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/fwipza.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/e0mssg.jpg


----------



## BowWowMeow

He is gorgeous and it sounds like he has a very nice personality. How is he with other dogs and cats? 

I second the suggestion to request the NJ GSD rescue courtesy post him. Please be sure you thoroughly screen any potential adopter, even those who come from this board. Unfortunately, we have had several instances of unscrupulous people adopting dogs through this board. 

Please check personal and vet references and do a home visit and also require that they return him to you should they not be able to keep him for any reason.


----------



## whisperg

Just sent you a private message. Have a client that may be interested. Wonderful home.


----------



## mebully21

he is stunning. have you thought about teaching him to be your dads service dog? so that he can lean on Diesel for support? this way you wouldnt have to rehome him and he can help your dad at the same time..

if i didnt have a male here i would apply for him .


----------



## Sunflowers

Why the heck do I have tears in my eyes?
I am so sorry you have to deal with such heartbreak with your dad and rehome that wonderful dog.


----------



## khoxy

mebully21 said:


> he is stunning. have you thought about teaching him to be your dads service dog? so that he can lean on Diesel for support? this way you wouldnt have to rehome him and he can help your dad at the same time..
> 
> if i didnt have a male here i would apply for him .


My father is at this point, on his way to becoming home bound. He doesn't dislike Diesel, but he won't willingly go near him. Example: If my father is walking up and down the hallway which he does countless times a day & counts the tile(Something he does since his mentality has gotten worse.) He will not go down the hallway if Diesel is laying down in it. He use to have a German shepherd when I was younger & a few hunting dogs, however for one reason or another he will not try and pass Diesel in the hallway. Diesel has absolutely no human aggression and there is no reason to fear him. My father also suffers short term memory loss, making it incredibly difficult for him to learn new things.

I have a Toy Fox Terrier that he knows because I had her prior to his first accident. We think of her as his service dog(Not certified though). Although she is small, she does not leave his side for anything. She use to be my shadow until my father fell ill & she instantly became attached to him when I moved in to take care of him. She will not let strangers go up to him while he is sitting down in his chair and will watch him through the window if he goes outside to walk up and down the drive way or even go and walk with him, stand by the door if he goes to the bathroom or go in there with him. She'll get shaky and nervous if he gets wobbly. She is also great therapy for him because although he can not talk or think correctly anymore, he will pat the chair for holly to jump up and lay with him, he will sit there petting her, somehow remembers her name when we ask what the name of his dog is, but often calls me by my mothers name. I've even caught him blocking the sun from her eyes with his hand while she was sleeping.  

I don't want to give Diesel to a new home, but as I said if the right home comes along that is a good match for him and the potential owners.. I feel it's only right. I do not have to rehome him. I do have the indoor/outdoor kennel I just made for him.. but I know that's not what he wants. I don't think any dog wants that over being able to sleep in your bed or lounge around the house. I'm trying to do what will give him a better quality of life, I love him enough that I will not keep him here for my own happiness when he could have much more with someone else.


----------



## mebully21

i am sooo sorry you are going thru this


----------



## Kaimeju

I feel sad for you but happy for your dog that he has such a great partner willing to stick it out til the perfect home comes along. If you weren't literally on the other side of the country, I would invite Diesel to go backpacking with our family. Best wishes in finding him a home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black

I live in EHT NJ. I guess that's about an hour drive from where you live. I Just lost my 10 year old Kaos a little over a week ago. I have a just turned 5 month old puppy Havoc. How is Diesel with puppies?? Havoc is very very friendly with people. But he used to get animated with Kaos. Kaos could no longer walk so by that I mean I would help Kaos into the yard and give him a big stick to chew on. Havoc would take it from him if I was far enough away. Or Havoc would kiss Kaos went he went by him. Or want to jump and play with him. Stuff like that......

Is this a "forever" home or at some point will you want Diesel back?? You can hit the pic of Kaos and see my albums. They always had free run of the house. Can get on furniture. Sleep on my bed (Kaos did from day one. Havoc is now unless he won't go to sleep or chews on the sheets). So would Diesel....

I can't even imagine what you are going through maby having to give away your dog. Hope you come up with a way to keep him. He's a beauty.....

(edit) I have had GSD's all my life but have no experience taking in an older one. Al have been from a puppy/breeder....


----------



## doggiedad

if you don't have to rehome him don't rehome him.



khoxy said:


> My father is at this point, on his way to becoming home bound. He doesn't dislike Diesel, but he won't willingly go near him. Example: If my father is walking up and down the hallway which he does countless times a day & counts the tile(Something he does since his mentality has gotten worse.) He will not go down the hallway if Diesel is laying down in it. He use to have a German shepherd when I was younger & a few hunting dogs, however for one reason or another he will not try and pass Diesel in the hallway. Diesel has absolutely no human aggression and there is no reason to fear him. My father also suffers short term memory loss, making it incredibly difficult for him to learn new things.
> 
> I have a Toy Fox Terrier that he knows because I had her prior to his first accident. We think of her as his service dog(Not certified though). Although she is small, she does not leave his side for anything. She use to be my shadow until my father fell ill & she instantly became attached to him when I moved in to take care of him. She will not let strangers go up to him while he is sitting down in his chair and will watch him through the window if he goes outside to walk up and down the drive way or even go and walk with him, stand by the door if he goes to the bathroom or go in there with him. She'll get shaky and nervous if he gets wobbly. She is also great therapy for him because although he can not talk or think correctly anymore, he will pat the chair for holly to jump up and lay with him, he will sit there petting her, somehow remembers her name when we ask what the name of his dog is, but often calls me by my mothers name. I've even caught him blocking the sun from her eyes with his hand while she was sleeping.
> 
> >>>>> I don't want to give Diesel to a new home, but as I said if the right home comes along that is a good match for him and the potential owners.. I feel it's only right. I do not have to rehome him.<<<<<
> 
> 
> I do have the indoor/outdoor kennel I just made for him.. but I know that's not what he wants. I don't think any dog wants that over being able to sleep in your bed or lounge around the house. I'm trying to do what will give him a better quality of life, I love him enough that I will not keep him here for my own happiness when he could have much more with someone else.


----------



## Fade2Black

doggiedad said:


> if you don't have to rehome him don't rehome him.


^^^What he said^^^

OP it doesn't sound like Diesel has a bad life now. I bet if he could talk he rather stay the way it is then go to another home......


----------



## Fade2Black

Khoxy. Don't take this the wrong way.....

I had experience being a caretaker. Moved Mom in with me when dad passed away. A couple years later she got cancer. I took care of Mom for six years when she had multiple myloma and the last year of her life she got another cancer a merkle (spell?) cell tumor. I had a GSD at the time Genesis. They adapt well to not getting near a ill family member. Or adapting to anything. They really do. Should also add in the last year of Mom's life Genesis had DM and was losing his ability to walk. He still stayed clear. Mom also couldn't take a fall. The myloma puts small holes in bones. If she broke one it would never heal. As your dad gets worse your Diesel will help you with all the stress of dealing with a sick parent. You also need to be fair to yourself. Your dog will help you get through things. Your stress level isn't going to get better. It will only get a lot worse. Your Diesel is going to help you get through things....

I know you want what's best for both but take a step back before you do anything. Dealing with a sick parent sometimes gets over-welming. You might be playing to many what if's right now (I know I did). Now I'll just shut the **** up. Again I don't think anything bad of you....


----------



## Lexi'smom

Sent you pm last night...


----------



## Fade2Black

BowWowMeow said:


> Please be sure you thoroughly screen any potential adopter, even those who come from this board. Unfortunately, we have had several instances of unscrupulous people adopting dogs through this board.
> 
> Please check personal and vet references and do a home visit and also require that they return him to you should they not be able to keep him for any reason.



Was just going to add. Might be a good idea to reserve the right to see Diesel at any point or some point in time (however you want to word it) in the future. Doesn't have to be so Diesel sees you. You can say walk him. Put him in yard etc. Just so you can see he hasn't been sold. A trained beautiful GSD like this is worth $$$. You don't want someone getting him then trying to flip him for $$$. You can also make the them sign a piece of paper. You can go on line to write it up legal. That if you ever find he has been sold you get $$$ just as another deterrent. Kind of like when I got purchased my puppy. I am not forced to neuter him. But Tracy doesn't want him bred. If she finds out I did it she can collect $5000 as a deterrent. Before someone could get permission to breed one of her pups. The hips/elbows have to be certified. Same with the mating partner. Then both dogs have to be titled......Just a suggestion.......


----------



## The Packman

Hi from East Tennessee ! 

Sorry to hear about your fathers problems...he is lucky to have you there for him.

I hope to find a K-9 like Diesels case, a little bit closer to home. I know he'll come sooner or later.

Anyhow, when I was a kid my parents use to take us kids to Ocean Gate for a week every summer. I remember...going to Toms River was like Andy Taylor going to Mt Pilot ! They were the good old days.

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Abbey'sMom

*Did he find a home?*

Does anyone know if he found a good home yet?


----------



## JoelleK

Hi Khoxy,

I am so sorry you're going through that with your dad. I've had to go through something similar and it's very hard. 

I am very interested in Diesel. My husband and I are a young(er) couple (early thirties) and we are very active. My husband is a major in the Army and I am a government employee. We are experienced GSD owners and it was heartbreaking when our Atlas passed away last year. We do have two VERY submissive dogs (smaller than Diesel) Sunny and Toto. We are moving from Germany to Washington, DC this month and will be there for a long period of time. We do not have, and don't plan to have, any kids. We live in a beautiful large row house in Northwest DC that has two dog parks extremely close to our house as well as a yard and a nice area for lots of walks. 

We have been looking for a dog that is a little older and calmer. As much as we love puppies, I think an older dog would suit us better. In our spare time we love to be outside...either at the lake or going on a hike. I'm also member of a dog "meetup" group that has dog get togethers every month. My dogs are my family and they are spoiled by both my husband and I accordingly. Neither of our dogs are ever left alone for more than a few hours at a time. In the past I've been a volunteer at the SPCA and a dog foster mom. 

New Jersey is extremely close to us and I would love to correspond with you about Diesel if you're interested. I think it could be a really good match and I would of course love to keep you in contact with him and send updates. I look forward to hearing from you!

Joelle


----------



## huntergreen

does the op visit this thread any more?


----------



## s14roller

Not since 6-23-13


----------



## huntergreen

guess i wont hear back from op regarding my pm.


----------

